# Holiday hand grinder!



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey All

We go on holiday next week and I would like to take my aeropress.

Can anyone suggest a decent grinder for Aeropress and V60's.

Some criteria;


Nothing too fragile please, it will need to go in case, and be used by a brute.

Something I can get hold of in a week, no Knock or sent from Japan kind of stuff.

Not eye wateringly expensive, say more than £50 quid.

Fairly light and portable, don't want to have to pay for another case.




Any feedback would be awesome, thanks









Aaron


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Porlex or Rhino I suspect?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Porlex Mini is the obvious choice


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

rhino hand grinder does seem a good shout for that. the handle comes off (I think it does on some others as well) which is handy for travel, it's got it's own little tote bag thing and amazon seem to have a voucher linked with it (£3.50 off) at the moment.

If you're not an amazon prime member I'm happy to order one for you - in exchange for the monies of course - and it should arrive tomorrow (if ordered within 6 hours from NOW).


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks JLarks!

I am a prime member so can sort that out.

I had heard that the Porlex mini handles can be problematic (I think) - has anyone had issues with them?

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Apart from a tendency to come off, not really had an issue with the one I had.


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

Just bought a Porter mini. Great for what you require. Very robust, compact for travel, in your price range


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

+1 for the Rhino, got one on the boat and its well made.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

dlight said:


> Just bought a Porter mini. Great for what you require. Very robust, compact for travel, in your price range


Did you mean Porlex?


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, that's autocorrect at work.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks like the Porlex Mini is winning so far


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

I chose the Porlex over the Rhino, purely on size. It's about an inch or so shorter, so easier to pack for travelling. Both appeared equally robust and about the same price.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Pesky autocorrect


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Only get 20g in the Porlex mini, might need to do two grinds dependent on drinks.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

True, a caffetierre is 44g.

Is the only difference between the mini and the tall, the size of the grind collector?

I shouldn't imagine there is a huge weight difference


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Tall holds around 30grms - mini holds 25grms.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Grand. I think I will order a Hasbean Filter Starter Pack and a Porlex Mini


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

"I had heard that the Porlex mini handles can be problematic (I think) - has anyone had issues with them?"

I have a Porlex Tall.... By problematic I assume that you might have heard about issues such as:

1. The handle pops off the grind shaft as you turn the handle - it does absolutely if you try to grind fast...and it is FIng frustrating....answer is to grind slower....but you were already doing that

2. The handle having popped off more than once has started wearing out and needs replacing...no problem you can buy a brand new one for a friendly 1/4 cosr of your original purchase price. The grinder itself is fine.

3. even when new it still takes 4 minutes to grind for an Aeropress brew...you want an Espresso? Muhahah


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bought the porlex mini from Has Bean just before my last holiday for use with my Aeropress. Sure the handle pops off if you're not careful but it's hardly a biggy.

My last hand grinder was a Hario Skerton and I much prefer the porlex mini for usability and size. The grind adjustment is a lot easier on the porlex too. It was more expensive, but I'm happy with it and looking forward to my next holiday knowing I'll be able to make a decent coffee anywhere.


----------

